# Trashcan Smoker



## trashman smoker (Nov 22, 2011)

First of all, I would like to thank Jeff for such a wonderful site!!! Next I would like to thank everyones imput, all are great ideas!! I built my first Trashcan smoker out of a 55 gal. Crisco barrel and a 10 gal. trashcan. I have 6 pics of it so I hope all like it as much as I do. I get all kinds of pats on the back for this one!! Hope to add to this as I keep tryin new ideas. Enjoy the Smoke all!! Jim


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 22, 2011)

Welcome Jim!

Post some pics so we can see what you have

Todd


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 22, 2011)

Welcome to SMF Jim.

Like Todd said we would sure love to see your smoker!


----------



## teeznuts (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm wondering if his pics are still tied up in mod limbo since this is his first post. I'm dying to see this trash can build.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 22, 2011)

Welcome to the SMF

Smoke that bad boy.....or girl and lets see.

Have fun here.


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Nov 22, 2011)

Welcome to SMF Jim. Can't wait to see some pics of that

trashcan smoker.

Happy Smokin'

Mike


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 22, 2011)

Welcome..

This site has tons of info.

I suggest you spend some time reading all the different forums and the WIKIs.

Ask questions and use the handy dandy search tool for specific interests!!

Take the awesome free E-Course!!!

Have a great day!!!

Craig

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/about-jeffs-5-day-ecourse
 
      Make bacon the easy way!!
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/109368/more-easy-made-bacon-with-q-view#post_666451


----------



## sunman76 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hello and wecome to SMF


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 22, 2011)

to SMF - looking forward to seeing your smoker


----------



## trashman smoker (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks all for the welcome, what a great hobby too have and share with all the other smokin fools like me. I put 6 pixs of my smoker on my profile and I don't know if we have to wait too see them or do I post them elsewhere? Being a newbe on here, will take me awhile to get it down. Thanks again too all and Have a Smokin Happy Thanksgiving!!!!! Jim


----------



## michael ark (Nov 22, 2011)

But galvanized is dangerous.http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/galvanized


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 22, 2011)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/82034/how-to-post-qview-to-smf
 

Gobble gobble!!!

  Craig


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 22, 2011)

Come on in Jim! Glad you joined us.


----------

